# red snakehead



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

jus got dis new red sh hes about 6' ..hes not all i thought he would be. jus thought i would share wit yall...and wuts da most aggressive sh out der?


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

1....


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

2..


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

........


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

..........


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

.....sryabout dat


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Sh


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

anyone noe how big da red sh gets?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think sh are ugly


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure this is a red snakehead, although I may be wrong


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

SiameseDream said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a red snakehead, although I may be wrong


 holy sh*t that fish is huge .....


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

wowzers


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t that is huge!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i hope you have a 300 gallon tank that you plan to put that snakehead in, within the next year.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

over 27 inches...and very nice red..i like them..wish i could get my hands on one of that size..


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah thats a red, channa micropeltes, and more than a 300 gal will be needed. The average 300 is only 24 inches wide, and unless you get a custom tank, that would be no good for a 27 inch fish.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Thats my Red. She will get her own 10x4x30" within a year.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

eh smtt my red is a puss....was urs like dat wen it was smaller i dont noe but ive only had him for a couple days he ate 1 feeder da first day but dats about it..hes active all da time and its fun watching him swim around all day..not like my rbp


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

smtt, didnt get her when she was small, a guy named crueplz i think grew her. I have seen this snakehead and she is awesome.

Curious what Rob is going to put in his tank once she is gone, Have fun getting her out of there also, Might make the trip to see that!

Death in #'s, why are you always doggin sh's? You think Piranhas are not ugly? If so thats funny.

Sh look much nicer, especially the Channa Barca they are super nice and the Bleheri as well,

Seems like every SH thread there is you have to get on it and just be negative, I think Piranhas are ugly personally but i dont get on every thread saying they are.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, your little red is among the meanest of the snakeheads. The only 2 others that even can compare are channa marulia and channa asiatica, but neither get as thick and have the teeth of a red snakehead. I have a few snakeheads (barca) that are trained to jump out of the water and grab food from my hand.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

sweet sh, anyone know where i can pick up some?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Get that thing on beefhart instead of feeders right away, otherwise you're going to be spending a lot of $$$


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

thx and im looking forward to dat video yall making...how is da temperment on ur sh?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Here's mine.... 14" or so. Wouldn't touch anything but live








They look pure







, staring me down when I work at my desk beside the tank. I had to block the side with a form board.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Damn those are nice!! What size tank is that?


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i think sh are ugly











I think they look like







.......


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

I have never seen a Piranha that looks even close to as good as a Snakehead, I dont think people keep P's for there looks, if tehy do i sure hate to see there girlfriends :rasp:

Snakeheads rule!! Look at the color the pattern and go ahead and through a P in with a SH,Dinner!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

The best thing to feed your Snakehead is shrimp or krill. Beefheart is good but they need dont need all that beef or they get health problems.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

dayam accr dey r







wut size tank r dey in?wut u feed dem? must be rats evryday huh :laugh: canmt wait till till mine gets bigger

and whoever wanted some i could prolly hook dem up if u live in cali aite peace


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Let's just say they'r nasty..... they would eat/bite/chase anything that moves - including my hand~!!

I try to feed them just enough, bait minnows and feeders. Their poop is unbelievable.....pencil eraser size rock hard pellets.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah, they look dirty to me.

just my opinion


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Death in #'s, why are you always doggin sh's? You think Piranhas are not ugly? If so thats funny.


piranha coloration is sweet
and i think sh are extensions of a guys penis


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> > Death in #'s, why are you always doggin sh's? You think Piranhas are not ugly? If so thats funny.
> 
> 
> piranha coloration is sweet
> and i think sh are extensions of a guys penis :nod:


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

it all depends on the person. I think parrot fish are f*ckin ugly and wastes of space, but I know people who love them. I dont think ps look all that great but I love their personality and the way they feed so I like them. But I think snakeheads look awesome! Channa marulia look amazing when big, and channa barca and gachua have some amazing color.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> . I think parrot fish are f*ckin ugly and wastes of space










thats so true


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> The best thing to feed your Snakehead is shrimp or krill. Beefheart is good but they need dont need all that beef or they get health problems.


This comming from someone who thinks feeding ducks, mice, rats
and just about anything is OK, Oh do we actually have common sense now,
How did this happen?

You are such a Bastard hypocrite


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Aggressive - any chance you can type in English as that style you use is really annoying


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Show_Me_The_Teeth said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing to feed your Snakehead is shrimp or krill. Beefheart is good but they need dont need all that beef or they get health problems.
> ...


 So how old are you?

He never said he fed his SH ducks/rats/mice on a daily basis. Get over it already and stop holding your grudges.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

poly can you please get over it....your like a child with this S.H.issue...grow-up.its not your fish and he can do as he pleases with it..you already know what these threads are about,but yet you keep coming back for more and this time calling names"not cool"wheather if you like it or not please respect others.if you don't like it please don't view or at least refrain yourself from posting..thanks


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

We dont all necesarily agree with what other people do with their fish, I know sometimes when I read certain posts i just want to explode, but I dont. Do you really think that yelling at someone over the internet is going to change the way they act or treat their fish? No. Some people are ignorant and always will be, so get used to it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

